# One Simply Sweet Saw



## patron

good review ,
i always look to the dewalt ,
but this may just be the ticket .

thanks .


----------



## wannabe

I had this saw. Sold it because I bought a slider (C10FSH, which is awesome). This saw was really good when I had it. It also had a bent subfence. Called Hitachi and they sent a replacement to me right away. The fence itself is really high so you can cut crown standing up. Once I adjusted the laser, it was dead on accurate until I sold it. It cut like a dream and was really powerful. Went through 4 X 4 pressure treated like butter. I replaced the stock with a 90 tooth Hitachi, which made it even better. Really smooth. I was thinking about keeping it for 4 X 4 posts but wanted some money back. Bought it at the Big Blue store when they had 15% off power tool sale (which seems to happen often enough). Five year warranty also helped.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the reweiw
I just wish we could buy those things so cheap here in Denmark :-(
crazy tax system we have and the sellers set the price for the prof. market :-(

Dennis


----------



## degoose

Good review but I agree with Dennis… things are a little bit dearer over here or is it down here…


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for a very well written review.

I just wish Hitachi would get away from the ugly athletic shoe look.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Good review.


----------



## velo_tom

Good review. I read a lot of good things about the Hitachi when I was looking for a sliding miter saw about six months ago. Also read a lot of good things about the Makita and Bosch. None of the local stores had the Hitachi for me to look at when I needed to make a purchase, they did have the Makita and Bosch. The local Menards had a sale on Bosch saws so I bought the 4410L. I've been very happy with the saw but find I don't use the laser sighting line on it so would not buy that feature in the future, it doesn't come on till the blade is spinning (poor time to adjust board position).


----------



## blockhead

Thank you LJ's.

*Rich- *Yes, the look is quite different, but I don't mind it so much.

*Tom-* I too have the 4410L at work and I absolutely love it. Apart from the atrocious dust collection and the arbor mounted laser as you mentioned, it's almost flawless. I was looking at the Bosch for my home shop but I needed the extra room more than the sliding action. The cuts are every bit as accurate with the Hitachi as they are the Bosch, plus the laser is operated with a switch at the top of the saw. I use the laser on the Hitachi, but not the Bosch.


----------



## glassyeyes

I've had the saw a long time and have no problems at all with it. It was in perfect condition when I got it; no problems with the fence. Like most people, I guess, I upgraded the blade (to a Freud, that works very well). I have to "fudge" the laser line a little.

And isn't that a dust DISPERSAL system? I have to use a wide-mouthed funnel adapter off the Delta dust-monster to capture any appreciable fraction.


----------



## stefang

Great review Brad. I'm glad it's working well for you. I read in FWW that Bosch has just introduced a new miter saw that works like a slider, but doesn't need more space than a a regular miter saw. I wish I had known about that one before bought my Bosch SmS.


----------



## blockhead

*glassyeyes*- "Dust dispersal system" LOL It does do a good job of that too, but I guess compared to the Bosch at work, it's almost like a vacuum.

*Mike*- I've heard about that Bosch but haven't read anything on it yet. I'm assuming it will be similar to the Makita or Festool sliders. I would guess it would be a well made durable saw given its from Bosch.


----------



## AKWoody

My local Costco has this saw in stock for 438.00. I am thinking of picking one up, other saws of this quality are selling for at least a hundred more.

Edit: Its the sliding version that Costco Carries


----------



## a1Jim

Good review Brad


----------



## blockhead

*AKWoody-* I think if you got the 12" slider version of this saw, you would be able cut just about anything you wanted to.

*deke-* Mine too has the laser and I really like how easy it is to adjust it if need be. Thanks for the advice on the thin kerf blade as well. I will check my DeWalt blade on some 4x's to see if I have the same problem. It's good to hear this has been a good saw for you for so long.

*Jim-* Thanks!


----------



## Countrybay

Good review, I've had this saw going on three years. It's as accurate as you set it up to be, the new 96 tooth CMT blade I threw on mine changed the game, I use it twice as much now…vs the old table saw. I upgraded from a single bevel 10" Dewalt direct drive….Gotta slowly phase out the yellow look in my shop.


----------

